# Convertidor led con diodo y transistor destruidos



## carmenes (Abr 20, 2013)

Espero si me puede  orientar      tv de 21 ,5 pulgadas LED pero con pantalla LCD 

 La avería esta en el convertidor LED le mando unas fotos,  por un recalentamiento por estar tapada se destruyo el transistor y el diodo que le marco en la foto el diodo es un SS310 o bien podía valer un 1N4007 el problema es que no se la numeración del transistor pienso que podía ser un regulador  me llegan los 12vcc  l

   saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2013)

de ninguna manera el 1N4007 no, porque es un diodo lento y supongo que eso tiene una fuente conmutada, el UF4007 es un diodo rápido ,que también sirve en el caso de que en esa parte del circuito lleve un diodo rectificador lento o comun,
así que es mejor asegurarse y colocar el UF4007 ,
en cuanto al transistor ,revisa si no tiene un zener cerca ,si lo tiene(en la supuesta base del tr) puedes usar algún tipxx ,si no tiene zener lo mas probable es se trate de un regulador del tipo 78xx /79xx,
es lo que se me ocurre y estoy adivinando


----------



## carmenes (Abr 20, 2013)

gracias por contestarme  respecto al diodo le pondré el UF4007 si hay un zener  en la base  si ya tenemos la base diríamos que esta polarizado por el colector 12vcc  salida emisor en este caso seria pata 1 emisor 2 colector 3 base


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2013)

algo asi


----------



## carmenes (Abr 20, 2013)

La pata 1 del transistor va directo a la pata 8 del IC seria el voltaje que alimentaria al circuito intengrado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2013)

aqui ay mas de como es el regulador transistor + zener 




http://www.bristolwatch.com/ele/zener_power_supply.htm



carmenes dijo:


> La pata 1 del transistor va directo a la pata 8 del IC seria el voltaje que alimentaria al circuito intengrado


cuando pongas el transistor ,desconecta la pata 8 del ic,no sea que no regule y se queme el ic,
verifica el zener ,
PD:
  busca la hoja de datos del ic,para ver con cuanta tensión se alimenta,solo para estar seguro


----------



## carmenes (Abr 20, 2013)

el esquema que mandas esta bien a si seria   

 un transistor que seria      emisor colector base por que sabemos que la pata 1 tiene que ser el emisor puesto en el circuito si ves las fotos  no se si es tare yo ozecado  desde el principio pensé que seria un regulador fijo salida 5vcc


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 20, 2013)

carmenes dijo:


> La pata 1 del transistor va directo a la pata 8 del IC seria el voltaje que alimentaria al circuito intengrado



no esa es la base que controla con pulso lo que va por el colector (case). el diodo es el RL207


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2013)

bien hay gato ¡¡ gracias por la ayuda ¡¡


----------



## carmenes (Abr 20, 2013)

este es el Circuito integrado    BIT3251


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2013)

el pin 8 es la salida .*el pin 1 es la alimentación que es 8 volt en pata 1* ,
entonces la base del transistor  conectada a la terminal 8 ,
mira la hoja de datos del chip


----------



## carmenes (Abr 20, 2013)

perfecto a si es  seria base colector emisor yo ozecado que tenia que ser  el pin 1 del transistor el emisor

entonces seria salida por pin 3 del transistor va al zener que estabiliza la entrada al pin 1 del IC

le pondré un regulador 7805 que regula a +5v  ¿¿te parece? tengo alguna duda por la realimentacion que sale del pin 8 del IC   de todas formas hare la prueba si no me dices tu lo contrario


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2013)

me parece que no entendiste,*(olvidate lo del transistor,es un mosfet n)*
 la pata 8 del ic BIT3251 es salida no entrada ,va asi ,
pata 8 del ic a base del transistor y de hay a los led 
el integrado se alimenta por la pata 1 y no creo que alla problemas con alimentarlo con 5 volt,aunque la hoja de datos dice 8 volt maximo



mira este esquema ,usalo de guia 
http://www.elecfans.com/uploads/allimg/120620/829019-120620164135316.jpg
segun el esquema no lleva transistor ,lleva un mosfet


----------



## carmenes (Abr 21, 2013)

si te había entendido con el esquema se ve todo mas claro   en este coversor led tengo entrada 12vcc

MOSFET N   ME15N10-G  si encuentro este creo que servirá  o me  aconsejas cual será el mas apropiado 

al fin ya sabemos que es


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 21, 2013)

carmenes dijo:


> si te había entendido con el esquema se ve todo mas claro   en este coversor led tengo entrada 12vcc
> 
> MOSFET N   ME15N10-G  si encuentro este creo que servirá  o me  aconsejas cual será el mas apropiado
> 
> al fin ya sabemos que es



según tengo entendido ese mosfet es de 15Amps, tipo N y la tensión de trabajo es de 100V busca algo similar, que trabaje en ese mismo rango o para arriba siempre respetando algunas características como físicas y condiciono de las patitas


----------



## carmenes (Abr 23, 2013)

eso es lo que intento lo bueno seria poner el mismo pero que se le va hacer algo encontrare similar  gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2013)

el irfz44 es de 50 amper y 60 volt ,va a funcionar mas que bien 
el irfz34 es de 30 amper y 60 volt (si mal no recuerdo)


----------

